# ID help?



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I brought home some cichlids yesterday. This one seems mean. Any idea what it is?


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

Another pic of it


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

aprilspink said:


> Hi, I brought home some cichlids yesterday. This one seems mean. Any idea what it is?


looks like a mbuna / of some sort maybe a cross, overstock your tank lots of rocks, to lesson aggression


----------

